# Wife wants to start shooting, used compound bow rec’s?



## Hightechlofi (Dec 5, 2020)

So me and my three boys (6-9yo) have been shooting bows for about a year or so, and last night my wife told me that she is interested in shooting so we can do it as a family, maybe even do some competitive shoots. I have been researching junior bows and bows for me, but am kind of at a loss on women’s bows. I want to get something used/cheap to start her on so we can get a baseline of how she shoots. Any recommendations? I am looking for a compound, FYI. Thanks!


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hoyt Klash... and is she decided she doesn't want to do it anymore, the boys can use or you could sell if and not lose your @ss


----------



## Baylimal (Aug 19, 2021)

I am sure you found something by now, but I have a used Matthews Heli-m 50# limbs that I am looking to sell. All it needs is an arrow rest. I now shoot a prima and love it. Only difference in women’s bows is they are slightly lighter.


----------



## KayPo (Jul 14, 2021)

An Elite Ember is a nice adjustable option that she can grow with as she gets stronger too. They don't break the bank even new. Otherwise a lot of the women's bows come in 50lb options that can be turned down. The matthews prima, hoyt eclipse, bowtech Eva Shockey, etc.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

My wife has sparked the same interest. I picked up a used diamond edge sb-1 for her off the classifieds here. Super adjustable and if she doesn’t stick with it, one of my daughters could always use it.


----------



## missedtx (Jun 6, 2021)

MUOTE="KayPo, post: 1113998682, member: 968593"]
An Elite Ember is a nice adjustable option that she can grow with as she gets stronger too. They don't break the bank even new. Otherwise a lot of the women's bows come in 50lb options that can be turned down. The matthews prima, hoyt eclipse, bowtech Eva Shockey, etc.
[/QUOTE]
My wife shoots my daughter's Elite Ember when she feels like it. She has been shooting it more than my daughter lately. Both of them work pretty well with it.


----------



## SWFLES (12 mo ago)

I love my Mathews Avail!


----------



## JDoolin (Jan 9, 2022)

I have a Classic X Barnsdale Compound that I no longer shoot. It is custom made for short DL.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought my daughter a used PSE Chaos AD fully equipped for very little money. It's a great bow!


----------



## Colene071707 (May 13, 2015)

I have been shooting a Bowtech Carbon Rose. I love it as my first bow. The thing I like best about it is the weight. It is a very light compound and easy to carry and shoot. Both for me and my teen daughter. She also has a diamond infinite edge pro. She likes hers but still prefers to use mine! 😁


----------



## Profilept (7 mo ago)

I bought my fiancée a mission hype used. I didn't know her draw length and being able to switch different lengths was huge. Also adjusting the weight was easy with a few simple turns. Shes shooting pretty good groups at 20 yards for never having shot a bow before.


----------



## Daytrp (7 mo ago)

I picked up a fully loaded mission Craze 2 for my 12yo daughter a year and a half ago for like $250. It's been great- super adjustable draw weight & length, so as she's gotten taller and stronger it's easily kept up. It'll go 30 to 70lbs & 24 to 32" draw length. She might find she wants more later, but it's been fantastic so far.


----------



## ejb5230 (6 mo ago)

Anybody have any experience with Diamond Infinite? Wife wants to get into archery so we want something that will shoot well but not break the bank.


----------



## Jodester (Feb 29, 2020)

I started with a Diamond razors edge
It was a Great starter.
Grandson started with the infinite and did well with it.
I suggest finding a bow shop that sell used bows so she can get the feel of several
Best of luck!! She will get hooked fast so get your wallet ready!!!


----------



## LauraGrant (6 mo ago)

As already mentioned, Elite Ember is a great option. We use it with our daughter 2+ years, everything is fine.


----------



## cbd111 (Aug 30, 2021)

ejb5230 said:


> Anybody have any experience with Diamond Infinite? Wife wants to get into archery so we want something that will shoot well but not break the bank.


My daughter had a diamond infinite as her first bow. She used it for about 1-2 years and was able to grow into it. It is very adjustable and worked well as a first bow.


----------

